# For the women in the group: How do you deal with PMS?



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

I swear my PMS is getting worse every month - literally. I feel like I could punch a wall tonight; that's how angry and irritated I am.Do any of you take anything or do anything to relieve PMS? I was on Sarafem for quite a while, and while it did help my general moods somewhat, it didn't really help with PMS. I still would get that totally overheated, ready-to-blow-at-any-minute feeling.Any ideas for me? Thanks for listening.


----------



## DommieDo (Aug 9, 2001)

I dont know to be honest my PMS has been virtually eradicated since i have swopped BC pills - i get horrendously emotional and weepy but then I am depressed anyway and on anti depressents so I cant tell anymore which is the depression and which is PMS and which is me!sorry to be no more help!


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

Tummy Troubles - I was having the same problem (terrible PMS - so crabby I would actually feel RAGE!) and also heavy long periods or periods where I would stop, then start again. Also cramping so bad I could count on being indisposed for an hour or two each month. I'm almost 40 and it seemed that the older I get the worse my symptoms were. My doctor put me on the pill about 6 months ago and I am like a new person. I don't retain as much water, my mood does not swing from one extreme to the other, I'm not even a tenth as crabby as I was before I started on the pill, and I do have cramps, but not disabilitating ones. Also, my periods are shorter, lighter and more predictable. Oh, and my ibs seems to be better during that time. You didn't say if you were on the pill, but if you aren't ask your doctor about it. Hopefully it can help you as well.


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

I actually just switched from Ortho Tri-Cyclen, which was turning me into a loony during PMS, to Mircette, which is supposed to be better for PMS moods. So far, I haven't noticed anything and it's getting worse. However it's only been 2 months so I don't know if this is a fair amount of time for the Mircette to start working.Anyway, I got my period today so the PMS is over with, thankfully. But Bloomers, I get the same thing you did - rage! Like I can't get myself cooled down and I'm going to explode. It's horrid.Here's hoping the Mircette starts to take effect soon!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I used to get horribly angry too! I mean irate over the stupidest things. Then, switched BC pills many many times, and finally ended up with me getting less mad, and just sad. I mean bawling, really mild anxiety attacks







Now I'm on a new pill, and it's evened out quite well. I was also on Paxil for about a month or 2 to try to help with my NMH, and that helped with my mood swings immensely! Now that I'm off the Paxil they still seem to be better. Honestly, I never found anything that helped as fas as medication is concerned. I usually just warned people, and hoped they'd be understanding. Sure is miserable!!~Mrs. Mason


----------

